
Did a Chinese Hack Kill Canada’s Greatest Tech Company? - ucha
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-07-01/did-china-steal-canada-s-edge-in-5g-from-nortel
======
JulesPierre
This was a story covered by Canadian press some years back. Here is one
article from CBC from 2012:

[https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/nortel-collapse-linked-
to-c...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/nortel-collapse-linked-to-chinese-
hackers-1.1260591)

I lived in Ottawa during the heyday of Nortel, Corel, JDS, Newbridge and many
other tech firms during 90s and 2000s and had many friends and family members
employed by Nortel. The slow collapse of Nortel, a behemoth of the Canadian
marketplace and a huge employer, and the ensuing job losses and loss of
pension funds were heartbreaking.

China was able to grow in leaps and bounds its telecom industry in an
accelerated matter that v likely couldn't have occurred without espionage.

